# Biden Wins!



## Blaine Sweeter (Nov 7, 2020)

Here's some content for you, Mouster.
Blah, blah, blah....BIDEN WINS











						Biden defeats Trump in an election he made about character of the nation and the President
					

America has chosen Democrat Joe Biden as its 46th president, CNN projects, turning at a time of national crisis to a man whose character was forged by aching personal tragedy and who is pledging to restore calm and truth in American government after Donald Trump's, exhausting and manic single term.




					www.cnn.com
				












						Joe Biden Vows to Unite America as President
					

The Democrat called for an end of “a grim era of demonization in America” hours after being declared the 46th president of the U.S. Donald Trump hasn’t conceded the race.




					www.wsj.com
				




Wall Street Journal gives BIden 284 electoral votes!


----------



## ReinyDays (Nov 7, 2020)

With 70,000 votes left to count, Biden has a 35,000 vote lead in Pennsylvania ... if this margin holds, Penn will go to an automatic recount ... if it widens, The Donald can request a recount ... 

We'll find out for sure on December 8th ...


----------



## JLW (Nov 7, 2020)

Be careful your thread may be closed because election of a new president is not news and not original content!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 7, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Here's some content for you, Mouster.
> Blah, blah, blah....BIDEN WINS
> 
> 
> ...



"We have put together I think the most extensive and inclusive _voter fraud_ organization in the history of American politics.”


----------



## JLW (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## occupied (Nov 7, 2020)

I for one would like to welcome our new socialist overlords.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## shockedcanadian (Nov 7, 2020)

ALL in step, CNN, BBC, and Fox News.

This is just going to upset supporters more and have them dig in.  Notice they call it right before his lawyers have their News Conference.  Well played global socialists and your defenders, well played.

Congratulations Harris/Biden.

Good luck.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2020)

I have some news for the stupid uneducated low information Moon Bat retards.

The filthy ass Left leaning news networks don't pick the President of the US.  It is the Electoral College.


----------



## JLW (Nov 7, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some content for you, Mouster.
> ...


----------



## itfitzme (Nov 7, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> With 70,000 votes left to count, Biden has a 35,000 vote lead in Pennsylvania ... if this margin holds, Penn will go to an automatic recount ... if it widens, The Donald can request a recount ...
> 
> We'll find out for sure on December 8th ...



Poor Trump.  He's just the most strongly unluckiest person every.


----------



## miketx (Nov 7, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Wall Street Journal gives BIden 284 electoral votes!


Since when are those liars in charge of the electorate?


----------



## lennypartiv (Nov 7, 2020)

We knew the liberal media was against Trump.  We've known that for over 4 years.  It's time for Trump to declare war and file multiple lawsuits in Pennsylvania, Georgia, Arizona, and Nevada.  We knew Tuesday night that Trump was the real winner of this election.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 7, 2020)

*Welcome to the United States of AmeriKa.  *


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> With 70,000 votes left to count, Biden has a 35,000 vote lead in Pennsylvania ... if this margin holds, Penn will go to an automatic recount ... if it widens, The Donald can request a recount ...
> 
> We'll find out for sure on December 8th ...



The last numbers update from PA (the one before this one) put the percentage lead at 0.5%, right at the edge of recountability.  That percentage has been "raising, rising" (0:13 below), steadily for days and it just widened a bit more.  Once it hits 0.6, buh-bye.

In fact Rump was filmed actually counting Joe Biden's vote count as it came in.  Here it is.

​


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Nov 7, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> "We have put together I think the most extensive and inclusive _voter fraud_ organization in the history of American politics.”



Imagine if Trump is able to prove it!!!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 7, 2020)

Congratulations to President Xi.   He is not only President of the United States.  He has won a black concubine as well.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 7, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Be careful your thread may be closes]d because election of a new president is not news and not original content!





Johnlaw said:


> not original content!



Unlike you, he posted more than a link.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 7, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> With 70,000 votes left to count, Biden has a 35,000 vote lead in Pennsylvania ... if this margin holds, Penn will go to an automatic recount ... if it widens, The Donald can request a recount ...
> 
> We'll find out for sure on December 8th ...


*Meanwhile, the greatest President in our history will still be our LEADER until January 20th, 2021!     *


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 7, 2020)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > "We have put together I think the most extensive and inclusive _voter fraud_ organization in the history of American politics.”
> ...


That's an admission of guilt that should be admitted into evidence.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 7, 2020)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > "We have put together I think the most extensive and inclusive _voter fraud_ organization in the history of American politics.”
> ...


*And if it is possible to prove the fraud, HE WILL find the way.  *


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Nov 7, 2020)

Flash said:


> I have some news for the stupid uneducated low information Moon Bat retards.
> 
> The filthy ass Left leaning news networks don't pick the President of the US.  It is the Electoral College.



FUNNY, I doubt you said this on election night in November 2016, hmmmmmm, my little cockroach?


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 7, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Here's some content for you, Mouster.
> Blah, blah, blah....BIDEN WINS
> 
> 
> ...


I remember early calls like this for President elect Gore in 2000. How did that work out?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 7, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 412589




President-Elect


----------



## Care4all (Nov 7, 2020)

Flash said:


> I have some news for the stupid uneducated low information Moon Bat retards.
> 
> The filthy ass Left leaning news networks don't pick the President of the US.  It is the Electoral College.


True, but that is how the networks called it, on the electoral numbers, going to Biden.

The certified vote, will change with all votes counted and verified....but not enough to Change the electoral votes....

If recounts at requests by Trump, there still likely, will b no change in electoral votes....

But, if there is enough to Change the outcome then, then the winner will be changed....


----------



## depotoo (Nov 7, 2020)

Since when does the media have official capacity?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 7, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > I have some news for the stupid uneducated low information Moon Bat retards.
> ...


to Chang the outcome? lol

i am waiting for the trumptards citing you as admitting Chinese influence.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Nov 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > With 70,000 votes left to count, Biden has a 35,000 vote lead in Pennsylvania ... if this margin holds, Penn will go to an automatic recount ... if it widens, The Donald can request a recount ...
> ...



Yeah, they said in Fox news there was another mail in dump from Pittsburgh, just so they get over that auto recount (can't have that now!) of 0.5%.  As I said from the beginning, it was clear that the Biden team was relying on the ever elusive "mail in ballot" to win for them.  Here, 6 days later, they accept new votes in PENN.  How do Americans feel about that?  How does the world that is watching?

This mail out method is now being promoted by California Governor for future elections. * If he does, in short, you will never have another GOP president again.*

It will be an interesting decade.  Thankfully I will be long gone before the communist scourge covers the globe.  It will be a sad day knowing that they have won though.  I predicted they would for some time, once we decided to not hold China to any standard.  They will take this as permissions to do as they please in other nations.  *They will certainly not reject the invitation.*


----------



## Care4all (Nov 7, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some content for you, Mouster.
> ...


There was a 500 vote difference in 1 state...Florida.

This election there are multiple states that pushed Biden over, that president Trump, needed to win.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 7, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Here's some content for you, Mouster.
> Blah, blah, blah....BIDEN WINS
> 
> 
> ...



The Wall Street Journal doesn't decide the count.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > I have some news for the stupid uneducated low information Moon Bat retards.
> ...




The Trump lawyers are speaking now about the lawsuits to expose the extensive Democrat voter fraud.  The Courts will decide the election after reviewing the cases.  Just like they did in 2000. The stupid Left leaning news networks don't get a vote. 

Of course you uneducated  idiot Moon Bats don't understand things like that.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 7, 2020)

Congratulations, President Biden.  I think you'll be a good President.


----------



## debbiedowner (Nov 7, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Since when does the media have official capacity?



Even fox news called it and at the percentage of votes counted are at a certain point and there is no chance that the remaining votes will put the other in front that is when it is called


----------



## Care4all (Nov 7, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



My keyboard on kindle is sticking and the 'e' is a problem, unless I press it a couple of times...


----------



## TheParser (Nov 7, 2020)

Congratulations to the winners.

I have just read that the CNN commentator Van Jones cried with joy.

Those people who voted for the Dem ticket will need to be saved from themselves, so hopefully the Republicans can block any measure that could negatively impact all of us, including those people who so foolishly voted for the Dem ticket.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 7, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some content for you, Mouster.
> ...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 7, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some content for you, Mouster.
> ...



Never has this been more relevant.....

All that is required for evil men to prevail....is for good men to do ntohing


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2020)

Flash said:


> I have some news for the stupid uneducated low information Moon Bat retards.
> 
> The filthy ass Left leaning news networks don't pick the President of the US.  It is the Electoral College.



You be sure to come back here next month and tell us all what they decide, Chucklebutt.


----------



## tigerred59 (Nov 7, 2020)

*Dear God, Almighty, thank you for answering the prayers of so many who have lost so many of our loved ones during this pandemic, myself included. Thank you for ridding us of this stench that has fueled nothing but hatred and division and who thought of no one but himself for the last 4 years. Amen

May the wrath of pure hell bestowed upon Trump and those who continue to bring misery to this nation...HIS SORRY ASS RACIST WHITE FUCKIN SUPPORTERS!!*


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Nov 7, 2020)

LOLOLOLO)LOLO)L


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 7, 2020)

I love the smell if bitterness....and to quote y'all after 2016...we won get over it


----------



## ReinyDays (Nov 7, 2020)

Pennsylvania has a legal path for recounts even if the margin is greater than the automatic recount ... will The Donald skip that and let the results stand? ...


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Nov 7, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some content for you, Mouster.
> ...



All media outlets KEEP TRACK of the count as the info is delivered to them from the secretaries of state, fuckwad.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> ALL in step, CNN, BBC, and Fox News.
> 
> This is just going to upset supporters more and have them dig in.  Notice they call it right before his lawyers have their News Conference.  Well played global socialists and your defenders, well played.
> 
> ...



Here's the thing about what we call "numbers".
They're not negotiable.  They're specific.  When the numbers say what they say ------------- they say what they say, period, full stop.  Whether you're the BBC, the CBC, the NBC, Fox, whoever............ *they're the same numbers. * Try as you might you can't make your infantile conspiracy theories out of numbers.  They mean the same thing, universally.

Fatter o' mact Fox Noise already called AridZona a few days ago (for Biden).


----------



## tigerred59 (Nov 7, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > With 70,000 votes left to count, Biden has a 35,000 vote lead in Pennsylvania ... if this margin holds, Penn will go to an automatic recount ... if it widens, The Donald can request a recount ...
> ...


*Yes unfortunately....and Jan. 21, 2021, I hope they grab him by the fuckin ankles and drag his white ass out!! And I hope the Bidens have the white house fumigated!!*


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Nov 7, 2020)

Here you go, Trumptoids......WHILE SUPPLIES LAST


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Nov 7, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > ReinyDays said:
> ...



I hope Trump's packers don't find the closet full of Aquanet hairspray and face bronzer, and Biden finds it.


----------



## there4eyeM (Nov 7, 2020)

Congratulations, Ms Harris.


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 7, 2020)

Flash said:


> I have some news for the stupid uneducated low information Moon Bat retards.
> 
> The filthy ass Left leaning news networks don't pick the President of the US.  It is the Electoral College.


You’re roght and Biden won the votes in the EC and blew away the popular vote. If Trumps win over Clinton was a landslide then this is a mega landslide


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## badger2 (Nov 7, 2020)

Excellent observation, post #17. That is key to American Woman’s current modus operandi which links the b.l.m. Mandingo threat to bust up the suburbs, because that female was the dem target this election. It also links to American Woman’s (supposedly) modern form of cohabitation, Cosette’s concubinage.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Nov 7, 2020)

Finally, a centrist president, albeit and center-left one. Not much different from us center-righties. The far left and far right are crying tears.


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 7, 2020)

Flash said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Care is a useful idiot. She used to cry about fraud against Hillary in the 2008 primaries relentlessly. Then immediately started sucking Obama’s ass. She has been on ignore ever since.


----------



## White 6 (Nov 7, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> *Welcome to the United States of AmeriKa.  *


Excellent.  I have religiously avoided commenting on the hissyfit of the right on this board, since Monday night, not even logging in to wipe out alerts without commenting more than once. As, I have stated (fairly calmly) for months, I have never had a doubt it would come to this point, that Joe Biden, Jr. would be elected 46th President of the United States of America.  Now it is over, and I am pleased!

I have been, was and am, a values and character voter.  Everyone takes their own interpretation from this election.  The people of the United States of America, do not want a bellicose, liar, divider, and rabble rouser in the most important leadership position in America.  Divide and conquer was the wrong strategy.  Saying anything, to include outright lies, to rouse the base was the wrong strategy, especially when it rouses the people you attack.  To threaten and attempt to limit the vote failed.  It has been my experience that anyone who intentionally tries to openly be an asshole, on purpose, just because they think it is cool and have carte blanche to get away with it are heading for a fall. Trump failed and has fallen.

If you are a foreign dictator or autocrat, be warned.  The time of having an American President speaking admiringly and going along with your wishes, it is once again over.  You should have known it was too good to last.  If you are a far right domestic extremist, willing to attack the American people, government and institutions, you had best tread lightly.  

*Congratulations, Joseph R. Biden, Jr, 46th President of the United States of America.*


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2020)

*I wonder how much help that Biden piece of shit got from his Chicom buddies?  The ones that gave his family so much money?  The ones that made Hunter Biden's cocaine dealer a very wealthy man?

Are they the ones that helped to print out the fake mail in ballots?  Helped with computer records of dead voters or non existent voters?*


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Nov 7, 2020)

Flash said:


> I have some news for the stupid uneducated low information Moon Bat retards.
> 
> The filthy ass Left leaning news networks don't pick the President of the US.  It is the Electoral College.



Associated Press is far left? Hahahahahahahahahahahaha, what will be the excuse in December when Biden is offically elected by the electoral college


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 7, 2020)

Glorious news! The Great Republic has dodged a bullet! 
I thought that I was an idiot because I started crying when I heard, but I looked at the TV and Van Jones was crying, too. Democracy has a future. Although I feel joy, I more feel an overwhelming sense of relief. Our basic institutions will be preserved. The liberty of Americans is safer today, after so many have been endangered under trump. Common decency will be restored. We have been richly blessed this day.

I hope that our friends in other countries whom trump has tried so hard to alienate will welcome us back into the world community.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 7, 2020)

Mexico is sending a check to pay for the wall as a parting gift.  Adios, amoeba!


----------



## Meister (Nov 7, 2020)

If this holds up, it is what it is, and Biden will be my president until the democrats
remove him for Harris, and then she will be my president, hopefully for just 1 term.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 7, 2020)

More glitches being found. 

We still wanting to sure to properly count every vote or just get Biden the victory? 

In the process you are making an individual vote worthless from here on in. Very shortsighted.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 7, 2020)

Meister said:


> If this holds up, it is what it is, and Biden will be my president until the democrats
> remove him for Harris, and then she will be my president, hopefully for just 1 term.


Yep. But I'll wait for the smoke to clear first.


----------



## ReinyDays (Nov 7, 2020)

Flash said:


> *I wonder how much help that Biden piece of shit got from his Chicom buddies?  The ones that gave his family so much money?  The ones that made Hunter Biden's cocaine dealer a very wealthy man?
> 
> Are they the ones that helped to print out the fake mail in ballots?  Helped with computer records of dead voters or non existent voters?*



Why didn't all the folks outside the police lines surrounding the election offices video all these semi-trucks unloading ballots? ... roughly 16,000 oz. in a 1/2 ton ... all my rig can haul at once ... I'm trying to imagine a line miles long of Ford F-150's _and no one noticing_ ...


----------



## skews13 (Nov 7, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some content for you, Mouster.
> ...


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Nov 7, 2020)

It might even be a mini-landslide because Biden will pad his totals. I'm laughing with glee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 7, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> *Welcome to the United States of AmeriKa.  *


Love that stalin quote, he knew,proof that elections have been rigged for decades and the people don’t elect the president.FDR gave it away as well thst elections are rigged  when he said “ elections do not happen by accident,they are won for a certain reason.”


----------



## Neil Austen (Nov 7, 2020)

The Associated Press has called this race · Learn more


			president biden - Google Search
		


Congratulations President Biden. If I and all of us were true Americans, we would demand the new administration go immediately after Trump and his repulsive family for all their crimes from fake charities, tax evasion, to betraying the country to foreign powers.


----------



## skews13 (Nov 7, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > ReinyDays said:
> ...


It


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Nov 7, 2020)

If Trump is suffering I will smile with even more glee.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 7, 2020)

Neil Austen said:


> The Associated Press has called this race · Learn more
> 
> 
> president biden - Google Search
> ...



Glad you aren't.  Just remember, the way you treat the person you overthrow will come back to haunt you when it's your time to be overthrown.


----------



## JLW (Nov 7, 2020)

Meister said:


> If this holds up, it is what it is, and Biden will be my president until the democrats
> remove him for Harris, and then she will be my president, hopefully for just 1 term.


And that is the beauty of the USA, and it is also one reason I am glad Trump was voted out of office. Trump’s constant assault and lies regarding  our institutions and electoral process was damaging the foundation of this nation. Good riddance to this con man.

In four years if the Dems lose the WH, c’est la vie.

Our votes matter no matter what the naysayers say.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Nov 7, 2020)

Flash said:


> *I wonder how much help that Biden piece of shit got from his Chicom buddies?  The ones that gave his family so much money?  The ones that made Hunter Biden's cocaine dealer a very wealthy man?
> 
> Are they the ones that helped to print out the fake mail in ballots?  Helped with computer records of dead voters or non existent voters?*




Oh, so we're going to a bigger, bold font now....yeah, that will help your case.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 7, 2020)

Flash said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 7, 2020)

Neil Austen said:


> The Associated Press has called this race · Learn more
> 
> 
> president biden - Google Search
> ...


Anti Trump NEWS organizations do not name the President elect.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2020)

I'm glad Trump is going to fight this in the courts.

A Romney or McCain or other weak minded RINO would have given up.

Hopefully the Courts will undo the damage done by the massive Democrat voter fraud, just like they did in 2000.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Nov 7, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > *Welcome to the United States of AmeriKa.  *
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2020)

skews13 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



"Get 'im outta here.  Don't hurt him.  If you do I'll pay for the legal fees, don't worry about it".


----------



## Taz (Nov 7, 2020)

Trump must be sobbing in his Happy Meal.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Neil Austen said:
> 
> 
> > The Associated Press has called this race · Learn more
> ...


Fox has declared Biden the WINNER


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Nov 7, 2020)

Trump says he might leave the country if he loses.
Will his best friend Vlad find a nice place for him in the Urals?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 7, 2020)

Let me fix the title thread:


*Congratulations President Harris*


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 7, 2020)

Neil Austen said:


> The Associated Press has called this race · Learn more
> 
> 
> president biden - Google Search
> ...



Tax evasion? he didnt complete his tax returns? You have evidence of that?


----------



## DrLove (Nov 7, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 412589
> ...



Hell even Dopey would have been an improvement. 
Good riddance GRUMPY!!


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 7, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Here's some content for you, Mouster.
> Blah, blah, blah....BIDEN WINS
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful day. I had my doubts but America and god showed up to vote


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 7, 2020)

DrLove said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...





DrLove said:


> Hell even Dopey would have been an improvement.




She'll be replacing Sleepy.

Within 24-30 months


----------



## ReinyDays (Nov 7, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Trump says he might leave the country if he loses.
> Will his best friend Vlad find a nice place for him in the Urals?



The Donald might HAVE to leave the country ... before Jan 23rd ... as soon as _Quid Pro_ Joe drops his right hand, scores of indictments are going to be unsealed ... and arrests made ... dragging The Donald off the grandstand in chains ...


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 7, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some content for you, Mouster.
> ...


Bull. We got out the vote. During a pandemic. Trump was mishandling the pandemic. Mail in voting is the future.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 7, 2020)

Neil Austen said:


> The Associated Press has called this race · Learn more
> 
> 
> president biden - Google Search
> ...




They went after Trump for 4 years with no real evidence, only suspicions from political enemies who didn't like him. If you want to go after Trump, We need to investigate every sitting senator and how they made their money. We need to go after Biden and his son first.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 7, 2020)

Neil Austen said:


> The Associated Press has called this race · Learn more
> 
> 
> president biden - Google Search
> ...


True Americans are not something you can even comprehend.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Nov 7, 2020)

Woooo!


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Nov 7, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > Trump says he might leave the country if he loses.
> ...



Trump won't be making any concession speeches and I seriously doubt he'll even attend the inauguration.  He's just that much of an asshole.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 7, 2020)

Neil Austen said:


> The Associated Press has called this race · Learn more
> president biden - Google Search
> Congratulations President Biden. If I and all of us were true Americans, we would demand the new administration go immediately after Trump and his repulsive family for all their crimes from fake charities, tax evasion, to betraying the country to foreign powers.


When was Cognitively Impaired Joe sworn in?
I hadn't see the news?


----------



## conserveguy877 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 7, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...



If that's true, why ban poll watchers?  Hmm?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 7, 2020)

Reason has failed.  Cavete tempestas.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 7, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...





sealybobo said:


> Bull. We got out the vote.




So did Trump.

He beat his 2016 popular vote total by over 7 million


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2020)

*I hope to god Trump wins in the Courts.  Because if he doesn't we are going to have to fight the Communists in the streets.*


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2020)

The Democrats fucked up three times in trying to steal this election.

1.  Counting illegitimate ballots.

2.  Counting ballots after the Court told them to stop.

3.  Not allowing legitimate poll observers to see the ballots being counted.

The Supremes will fix this injustice.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 7, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


They were not ever banned.  Read the court case, the poll watchers were inside, from both sides.  What was won in court, was they could be closer, 6ft, instead of 10 or 20 ft.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Nov 7, 2020)

How can Biden have won when Trump tweets clearly claimed victory in the middle of the count in swing states 

Another lie and another tweeter note - this tweet is not news

A very telling sign of the Trump presidency 

Delusion is what I tell you is delusional

Mr Trump you cannot stand the truth because you don't know what the truth is.


----------



## TheParser (Nov 7, 2020)

Yea! 

The Honorable Joseph R. Biden, Jr., is the President-elect.

Millions of Americans are reported to be dancing in the streets. Van Jones, of CNN, is said to have cried with joy when he heard the happy news.

A  car has just passed our house beeping its horn, presumably because the driver is ecstatic.

This reminds me of how people in Europe must felt when World War II ended.

A new glorious dawn awaits all of us  330,000,000 Americans who are now united in loving brotherhood.

Yea!


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 7, 2020)

Neil Austen said:


> Congratulations President Biden. If I and all of us were true Americans, we would demand the new administration go immediately after Trump and his repulsive family for all their crimes from fake charities, tax evasion, to betraying the country to foreign powers.


Y'know, I just want him gone.  No concession speech, no trial, no jail, no public humiliation.  

Just.  Please.  Leave.  We have a huge stain to clean.  This is gonna take a while.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 7, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


You get 100 we get 100. You don’t get more


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 7, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


If you believe the numbers in red states. I don’t. If republicans know without evidence cheating is happening it’s because they’re doing it


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 7, 2020)

And still what some 5 million more voted for Biden?


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 7, 2020)

Flash said:


> The Democrats fucked up three times in trying to steal this election.
> 
> 1.  Counting illegitimate ballots.
> 
> ...


You’ll see that won’t happen.

what illegitimate ballots were counted? Are you on drudge?


----------



## The Original Tree (Nov 7, 2020)

*Trump will be your President by December 24th.  Massive voter fraud was committed, and people are praying as we speak to have it exposed and it is being exposed.*


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 7, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> And still what some 5 million more voted for Biden?



closer to 4 million.

But it destroys the arguments I've seen here that COVID destroyed Trumps chances.

Despite Covid, Trump beat 70 million, only surpassed in history by Biden.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 7, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > And still what some 5 million more voted for Biden?
> ...


I know a lot of dummies who never voted before were very vocal trump supporters. Don is a good con man he conned half of America


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 7, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





sealybobo said:


> Don is a good con man he conned half of America



and Joe conned the other half


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> Neil Austen said:
> 
> 
> > The Associated Press has called this race · Learn more
> ...


Plenty of evidence
Only Republicans looked the other way and protected his crimes


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Neil Austen said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations President Biden. If I and all of us were true Americans, we would demand the new administration go immediately after Trump and his repulsive family for all their crimes from fake charities, tax evasion, to betraying the country to foreign powers.
> ...


He will never really leave

He craves attention and will sit on the outside screaming....

LOOK at me!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Neil Austen said:
> ...


Duh....he won.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

TheParser said:


> Yea!
> 
> The Honorable Joseph R. Biden, Jr., is the President-elect.
> 
> ...


Ding, Dong, the witch is dead


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Neil Austen said:
> ...


Yep.  The GOP has a problem here.  He's not going away, and his cult isn't either.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 7, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


I believe unless you are rich and greedy you should be voting democratic. The gop is the party that says money should be allowed to influence politics and corporations should pay no taxes


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 7, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> Neil Austen said:
> 
> 
> > The Associated Press has called this race · Learn more
> ...


There is plenty to bring against the fraudster Biden.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 7, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





sealybobo said:


> The gop is the party that says money should be allowed to influence politics


Where do Democrats get all the money to  campaign?

Lemonade stands?


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 7, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Yea we have to. Why did conservative judges decide the way they did on citizens united? Knowing that money is already a problem the made it worse


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


His cult is ex Tea Party
They will find something else to fuk up


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 7, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





sealybobo said:


> Why did conservative judges decide the way they did on citizens united?



To even things up with what unions were donating?


----------



## BothWings (Nov 7, 2020)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > "We have put together I think the most extensive and inclusive _voter fraud_ organization in the history of American politics.”
> ...



The left has become very sloppy with its fraudulent projects since they tried to assassinate Reagan and get Bush Sr in 7years early.Their agenda has become and more haphazard and clumsy. They are drunk with power.


----------



## 22lcidw (Nov 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You keep interfering with people. Leave them alone. You actually think you know better and are much more dangerous to yourselves forcing others to pay for it.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 7, 2020)

Well let me be the first to say to you Democrats, congratulations.

Just remember: When you drive the country off into the ditch, you know who to call.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


>



Trump has more damage to do before he leaves


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yes he does.

Just add it to the stain.


----------



## Silver Cat (Nov 7, 2020)

The Morning of Dead Voters. 
They are dead, but still vote (for Biden).


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Neil Austen said:
> ...


Well, then it must be true…


----------



## theHawk (Nov 7, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Here's some content for you, Mouster.
> Blah, blah, blah....BIDEN WINS
> 
> 
> ...


The Media doesn’t award Electoral votes.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 7, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


I’m sure they had their exceses


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 7, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Neil Austen said:
> 
> 
> > The Associated Press has called this race · Learn more
> ...



And neither do tinpot wannabe dictators.   The Voters have spoken.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 7, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Here's some content for you, Mouster.
> Blah, blah, blah....BIDEN WINS
> 
> 
> ...



I channeled George Orwell and he told me to send y'all a message:  Enjoy your blooming Totalitarianism and I told you so!


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 7, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> *Biden Wins!*



Sorry, no, Tweeter.  The MSM have simply projected Biden the winner.  There are still many lawsuits out there and recounts.  Biden doesn't WIN snowflake until the EC  SAYS he won in December.

And if that happens, likely it might be, its a hollow victory:  a lame president no one voted for, only voted against his opponent, with no message, no following, no mandate, continuing Covid crisis, a worsening economy, massive spending, huge losses in the House, no senate and no supreme court.

Dark, dark days ahead for this country under Biden.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 7, 2020)

Thank you for the post, toobfreak. A hollow Clinton-CIA victory.


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 7, 2020)

Congratulations President Biden and Kamala.

I cried and screamed so loud when I heard you won. It was a very stressful and exhausting 4 years. Good Luck God Bless You and Kamala.  I’ll be with you all the way.


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 7, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Here's some content for you, Mouster.
> Blah, blah, blah....BIDEN WINS
> 
> 
> ...




My query here is why today?   Why Saturday afternoon?

The media could have made this announcement on Wednesday, Thursday or Friday, but they didn't.   They could have waited until next week.

But they chose today.  What's the strategy?   Is the media being played?

Does President Trump have a card up his sleeve here?   I don't know, but remember how Trump was able to manipulate Vince McMahon in his purchase and sale of Monday Night Raw?   Is this a well orchestrated elaborate plan here?  We'll see soon enough.


----------



## skye (Nov 7, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Here's some content for you, Mouster.
> Blah, blah, blah....BIDEN WINS
> 
> 
> ...





Biden wins?????

You mean.....Biden sniffs victory?

We must keep a sense of humor, this election is not over....not by a long shot!



"I can smell it!" he said as aides gathered around for a victory speech, though he was staring longingly at one woman with long hair. "It smells like strawberries -- is that Herbal Essences Stawberry Peach Fusion Blast? Just one smell... Come on, man!" Biden leaped off the platform and lunged. "











						Biden Sniffs Victory
					

WILMINGTON, DE—As more and more news outlets are projecting the winner of the presidential election, Joe Biden is now sniffing victory.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## skews13 (Nov 7, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > And still what some 5 million more voted for Biden?
> ...



Which verifies what I already knew, that the only reason Trump won in 2016, is with Obama voters.

Which shows beyond any doubt that conservatives do not have the numbers to win without crossover voters.

Which is only going to get worse for them as time goes on. How soon will it be before they can't win even with a few million crossovers?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 7, 2020)

Anyone watching?  He's about to speak.









						President-elect Joe Biden and Vice President-elect Kamala Harris Address the Nation
					

President-elect Joe Biden and Vice President-elect Kamala Harris addressed the nation from Wilmington, Delaware, after being declared the winners of the 2020 presidential election.




					www.c-span.org


----------



## San Souci (Nov 7, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Here's some content for you, Mouster.
> Blah, blah, blah....BIDEN WINS
> 
> 
> ...


And then? Exactly WHAT will he do with it?


----------



## Silver Cat (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Silver Cat (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 7, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> View attachment 412970


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 7, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 412970


 Daryl KLunt, you will always suck....you will always be a ne'er-do-well and you will always be a gutless sack of shit. Not even a stolen election can help ya....

(snicker)


----------



## Pogo (Nov 8, 2020)

Pogo said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > With 70,000 votes left to count, Biden has a 35,000 vote lead in Pennsylvania ... if this margin holds, Penn will go to an automatic recount ... if it widens, The Donald can request a recount ...
> ...



The margin in PA has now surpassed that 0.5% mark.  That means automatic recount is off the table.

Rump can request one but he'll have to pay for it.  With those campaign funds from the Gullibles.
Hey I know ---- MEXICO will pay for it.  Yeah that's the ticket.


----------



## skews13 (Nov 8, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Here's some content for you, Mouster.
> Blah, blah, blah....BIDEN WINS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 8, 2020)

The media does not decide who the President is, the Electoral College does in December.


----------



## justoffal (Nov 8, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> With 70,000 votes left to count, Biden has a 35,000 vote lead in Pennsylvania ... if this margin holds, Penn will go to an automatic recount ... if it widens, The Donald can request a recount ...
> 
> We'll find out for sure on December 8th ...



Only once Scotus removes the after 8 pm votes....Trump will be back up by about 500,000......hmmm


----------



## Pogo (Nov 8, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> The media does not decide who the President is, the Electoral College does in December.



Yep.
And you be sure to trot right back here in December and let us all know what they say, Sprinkles.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 8, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> View attachment 412968


Ha! That is funny.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 8, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > The media does not decide who the President is, the Electoral College does in December.
> ...


"Every vote should be counted" - Joe Biden,  Meanwhile Hillery said Biden should not concede in any event.   In 2016, the Democrats insisted that Trump didn't really win and then spent 4 years trying to get him removed.   Now we have a questionable vote count.   Most Americans can see that the Democrats are outright stealing this election with their mailing of unsolicited ballots, changing State voting rules at the last minute, 'misplaced' ballots i.e. thousands of ballots magically appearing all voting for Biden.   Biden better get ready because there are people who will go after him in the same way HE  and the DNC did with Trump only there is solid evidence that Biden profited from his Vice Presidency using his son to launder money for him.   This election is not legitimate so it doesn't matter even if the EC validates his Presidency.   Remember all the crap YOU spewed about Trump?  Now you'll be in the receiving end.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 8, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



Why the fuck would you concede, when you're winning?



Leo123 said:


> In 2016, the Democrats insisted that Trump didn't really win



Oh did they.

Linkie?



Leo123 said:


> and then spent 4 years trying to get him removed.   Now we have a questionable vote count.   Most Americans can see that the Democrats are outright stealing this election with their mailing of unsolicited ballots, changing State voting rules at the last minute, 'misplaced' ballots i.e. thousands of ballots magically appearing all voting for Biden.   Biden better get ready because there are people who will go after him in the same way HE  and the DNC did with Trump only there is solid evidence that Biden profited from his Vice Presidency using his son to launder money for him.   This election is not legitimate so it doesn't matter even if the EC validates his Presidency.   Remember all the crap YOU spewed about Trump?  Now you'll be in the receiving end.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 9, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> The media does not decide who the President is, the Electoral College does in December.



The voters have already decided which the EC MUST vote in compliance with.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 9, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > The media does not decide who the President is, the Electoral College does in December.
> ...


They are still counting votes.  CNN and FOX are not the deciders and have no business calling the election for either candidate before all results are in.


----------

